# Got my iPad2 ordered this morning!!!



## HDTVFreak07

Ordered the iPad2 wi-fi plus Verizon's 3G. Since there's no local Apple Store in my hometown, I've had to order it on-line. Expecting to receive it anytime between business days of March 18th - 25th. I hope I won't be disappointed. It'll be good for the kind of job I have. App for my job's already existed and it should be good.


----------



## Chris Blount

Awesome! Congrats. Yeah, I got mine ordered as well but will still try to get one a Best Buy today.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Chris Blount said:


> Awesome! Congrats. Yeah, I got mine ordered as well but will still try to get one a Best Buy today.


Thought it will only be available at Apple. Had I known Best Buy might have them, I'd pop into the store. There is a Best Buy store in my town but the nearest Apple Store is 70 miles away. :-(


----------



## tcusta00

"HDTVFreak07" said:


> Thought it will only be available at Apple. Had I known Best Buy might have them, I'd pop into the store. There is a Best Buy store in my town but the nearest Apple Store is 70 miles away. :-(


Best Buy, Target, Walmart, AT&T and Verizon will all have them today.


----------



## Karen

Mine is scheduled to be delivered between the 18th and the 25th too. I might check the closest AT&T store to see how long the lines are later tho...


----------



## HDJulie

My brother ordered a little while ago & the arrival date is March 22 - 29. I'm going to try Best Buy this evening (will get there at 4) & if I can't get one there might try the AT&T store down the block. Otherwise I'll order online too tonight & probably have a 4 week wait.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, I'll try a little bit to get one today or tomorrow but I'll probably end up ordering one if the lines or the noise are too much.


----------



## flexoffset

Ordered mine too but will try wal mart today. Can I cancel my apple order if I find it at wal mart?


----------



## Chris Blount

Now the Apple site is saying that shipment won't take place on new orders for 2-3 weeks. I'm willing to bet that it will get worse as the day goes on.


----------



## Chris Blount

flexoffset said:


> Ordered mine too but will try wal mart today. Can I cancel my apple order if I find it at wal mart?


Yep. I did it last year when the iPad 1 came out. I managed to get one at Best Buy and cancelled my online order while I was checking out.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Chris Blount said:


> Now the Apple site is saying that shipment won't take place on new orders for 2-3 weeks. I'm willing to bet that it will get worse as the day goes on.


Maybe so. And if that's the case then I might wait 2-3 weeks. There are worse things in life.


----------



## HDJulie

I'm amazed that so many people have both the desire to get the iPad 2 & the disposable income to get one that stores are likely to sell out quickly. That's got to be a good statement about the economy, right?


----------



## Laxguy

Chris Blount said:


> Now the Apple site is saying that shipment won't take place on new orders for 2-3 weeks. I'm willing to bet that it will get worse as the day goes on.


I didn't place my order till six this morning, and I was shocked by the "2-3 weeks" as a friend who should know said he was planning to order online and was confident he'd get it in a few days.

Can't get to any store between 4 and 9 pm, so I may try tomorrow after checking local availability. Target just opened a new store 500 yards from Best Buy, and within a mile from the Apple store.


----------



## Laxguy

HDJulie said:


> I'm amazed that so many people have both the desire to get the iPad 2 & the disposable income to get one that stores are likely to sell out quickly. That's got to be a good statement about the economy, right?


I think it says more about that product, but, yes, it's also positive. I don't think big sales will move the Dow, though!


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Laxguy said:


> I think it says more about that product, but, yes, it's also positive. I don't think big sales will move the Dow, though!


Wondering out loud how many of those in line have an original iPad....looking to "upgrade".... :shrug:


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know there are three targets, two Best Buys and four Wal-Marts within a 20 mile distance, and that might help me get what I want if I choose to go running from store to store. 

I did check Best Buy's web site and they do not list it as available for order yet. Is it only online at the Apple Store?


----------



## HDJulie

I checked Best Buy's site & also noticed no online orders yet so I assume Apple is the sole online ordering place for now. I would guess that will change tonight or tomorrow. Apple tends to ship slowly. My mother ordered her iPhone 4 from Apple. My brother ordered his from AT&T. His came in about a week before hers did.


----------



## Hutchinshouse

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Wondering out loud how many of those in line have an original iPad....looking to "upgrade".... :shrug:


Not me. My current iPad does all I need.

I bet a good chunk will upgrade.


----------



## HDJulie

I'm upgrading. My husband is chipping in some since he'll get my current iPad .


----------



## flexoffset

This will be my first iPad. I patiently waited for the 2nd generation.

Ordered mine at 3:12am CST (12 minutes after ordering began) and mine says it ships in 3-5 business days; delivers March 18-25. 
I never saw a chance to pay to upgrade shipping to Next Day Air or FedEx P1.

My Smart Cover Case has already shipped. I actually have a tracking number. 
My biggest fears are realized: FedEx Home Delivery-Indirect. Although the estimated delivery of the case is ........ tomorrow. ????

IIRC, brick & mortar stores will not begin sales until 5pm.


----------



## Laxguy

HDJulie said:


> I'm upgrading. My husband is chipping in some since he'll get my current iPad .


That's soooo nice!

Last evening I was checking out the GPS in an iPad I at the Apple store, got my questions answered (it's useless for Nav planning or destination changing en route unless you have 3G activated.), so I called my son and told him I wanted to gift him my iPhone 3GS and that'd I'd get the 4.... but he said, no, and thanks, that he was all right with his (crappy) LG or whatever. A remarkable young man. Also turned down the new MacBookAir at Christmas that I am using at this moment. And. ... well, any solutions to the situation? How do you get a kid to want more, consume more?? It's a real luxury 'problem' !


----------



## Chris Blount

Laxguy said:


> Can't get to any store between 4 and 9 pm, so I may try tomorrow after checking local availability. Target just opened a new store 500 yards from Best Buy, and within a mile from the Apple store.


There is a good chance you might get one. Sometimes Best Buy gets shipments on Friday evening. Last year I went into Best Buy on Saturday morning and had no issue getting the iPad 1 even though they were sold out the day before (launch day).


----------



## HDJulie

Yeah, if I am not able to get one today, I'll probably do the "order online but try again at the store Saturday & cancel if I do score one" tactic .


----------



## Laxguy

flexoffset said:


> This will be my first iPad. I patiently waited for the 2nd generation.
> 
> Ordered mine at 3:12am CST (12 minutes after ordering began) and mine says it ships in 3-5 business days; delivers March 18-25.
> I never saw a chance to pay to upgrade shipping to Next Day Air or FedEx P1.
> 
> My Smart Cover Case has already shipped. I actually have a tracking number.
> My biggest fears are realized: FedEx Home Delivery-Indirect. Although the estimated delivery of the case is ........ tomorrow. ????
> 
> IIRC, brick & mortar stores will not begin sales until 5pm.


Me, too, though I fell asleep at the switch, so to speak. Watching clip after clip of the Japanese Quake and Tsunami.

Now they're talking about the wave hitting the CA coast, possibly the non-event of the decade. Isn't a "3 feet Tsunami wave" an oxymoron??


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well yeah, it is, unless you think about the amount of energy it takes to send a 3' wave halfway across the globe. Holy guacamole.


----------



## koji68

http://theoatmeal.com/comics/apple


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Yeah basically. It used to be like that for PCs in general.


----------



## flexoffset

Stuart Sweet said:


> Yeah basically. It used to be like that for PCs in general.


Indeed. Intel's 486SX vs 486DX comes to mind.


----------



## dpeters11

flexoffset said:


> Indeed. Intel's 486SX vs 486DX comes to mind.


Except that the SX was just a DX with a flawed component, at least at the beginning until they made them without an FPU.


----------



## njblackberry

Our daughter had an online chat with Apple last night and found out that they would go on sale online at 1AM PST/4AM EST. So she bought her iPad 2 at 4AM and it has a ship date of the 16-18th.


----------



## Chris Blount

Yipee! Looks like I'm getting one today! I walked into Best Buy and they are giving out tickets. I got one in my grubby little hands. Now I just need to go back at 5 and pick up my new toy.


----------



## Alan Gordon

I'm holding a white (wanted black, but decided that white was good enough) 16gb iPad purchased at Target.


----------



## Chris Blount

"Alan Gordon" said:


> I'm holding a white (wanted black, but decided that white was good enough) 16gb iPad purchased at Target.


Very Cool!


----------



## dennisj00

At 5:18 walked out of BB with a 64Gb, Black, Wifi, -- our second iPad. It's THIN!


----------



## HDJulie

We got to the small Best Buy at 3:15 & were 7th in line. They got about 30 units in & all tickets were handed out by 4:45. Everyone in line at the time got one. At 5 we went in & at 5:10 we were across the parking lot at Chili's .


----------



## Chris Blount

HDJulie said:


> We got to the small Best Buy at 3:15 & were 7th in line. They got about 30 units in & all tickets were handed out by 4:45. Everyone in line at the time got one. At 5 we went in & at 5:10 we were across the parking lot at Chili's .


Glad you got one Julie. The Best Buy here had about 30. I got my voucher at 3:45 and was out the door by 5:15 with my new iPad 2. Pleasant experience all around and easy compared to waiting in line all day at the Apple store.


----------



## HDTVFreak07

Went in at 3 ish and waited until 4:30 pm when they handed out tickets. I wanted 16gb black Verizon's 3G only to be told they only have WiFi ones. When I was there earlier in the day, I told the guy what I was going to get (or wanted to get), even specifically said Verizon and he suggested I arrive at 3 pm, get the ticket at 4:30 pm and will be good to go. He should have said WiFi only so I wouldn't have waited 1 1/2 hour for nothing. I'll just wait for the one I ordered on-line that morning at 6 am.


----------



## HDJulie

It was an interesting experience at Best Buy. I called at 2:45 to make sure they had some & they said yes but weren't sure how many. I asked if there was a line & was told yes, but only a couple of people. We live 30 minutes away from the store so my husband & I hopped in the truck & headed over. When we got there, we were 7th in line (my husband was not buying one, he was getting my old one). The manager told us that not only did he not know how many they were getting, they didn't even have any yet -- he was waiting on the shipment, but was assured they would arrive & he would hand out tickets at 4:30. So those of us in line chatted to pass the time. As I said, by the time tickets were handed out, there were about 30 of us in line. What was interesting about that is of those 30 people, I'd say at least 25 were over 30, & probably 20 of us were over 40. When we got the tickets, we were told that we had to stay in line because these were not numbered -- they just assured us we would get the model we wanted. We also found out at that time that the manager had lied about not having the units -- he'd had them all along. Apparently he wanted to avoid being harrassed about how many & what kind until he was officially able to start handing out tickets. 

One of the guys in line had come from the Best Buy in the middle of our most populated area. He got to our store around 3:30 & was 8th. He said the other store already had about 40 people. I later heard from a friend at 7:00 that that Best Buy STILL had a line of about 25 & still had units but they were 3G. 

All of us in line kept commenting that we were amazed this many people wanted the iPad 2 & were willing & able to pay for it. Overall, I'm glad to have mine & my husband is happy to have the original. The wait in line was not bad at all (it was sunny & about 65 degrees) & we had a good time talking to everyone so the wait went quickly.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, mostly good experiences; nice! 

Since I was busy from 2-9 last night, my only shot was a Target, not surprisingly out when I called at 9!

Does anyone know how stores may be restocked from time to time? Likely schedules? I have a small window today from 1-3 or so.


----------



## AttiTech

Laxguy said:


> That's soooo nice!
> 
> Last evening I was checking out the GPS in an iPad I at the Apple store, got my questions answered (it's useless for Nav planning or destination changing en route unless you have 3G activated.), so I called my son and told him I wanted to gift him my iPhone 3GS and that'd I'd get the 4.... but he said, no, and thanks, that he was all right with his (crappy) LG or whatever. A remarkable young man. Also turned down the new MacBookAir at Christmas that I am using at this moment. And. ... well, any solutions to the situation? How do you get a kid to want more, consume more?? It's a real luxury 'problem' !


You gift it out to more unfortunate individuals who has a wife that would kill for a Macbook Air xD

-Atticus


----------



## elaclair

hdtvfan0001 said:


> Wondering out loud how many of those in line have an original iPad....looking to "upgrade".... :shrug:


There are two from my work that are doing just that...both are giving their iPad 1s to their better halves....


----------



## Chris Blount

"HDJulie" said:


> The wait in line was not bad at all (it was sunny & about 65 degrees) & we had a good time talking to everyone so the wait went quickly.


You got a little taste of what it's like to wait in line at the Apple store. It's not just about getting the latest and greatest Apple gadget, It's also about chatting with some really great people who share the same interests. That's why people do it. I stood in line for 5 hours at the Apple store to get my iPhone 3G. It was great fun but I don't know if I would do it again.


----------



## Steve

elaclair said:


> There are two from my work that are doing just that...both are giving their iPad 1s to their better halves....


I was surprised how many folks I spoke to on line at Target were buying second iPads myself. Made me feel good about buying a first one! 

And I know a couple of folks who are buying the original iPads that some people are e-baying as "seconds". I considered that option, but this one's primarily for my wife, and she really wants to do "face-time" with the grandkids.


----------



## spartanstew

elaclair said:


> There are two from my work that are doing just that...both are giving their iPad 1s to their better halves....


Since they're getting the new ones, wouldn't they be giving them to their lesser halves.


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

For those that haven't been able to locate one yet - Best Buy just posted this on their Facebook page....



> Which iPad 2 model do you want? Did you get it last night? If not, no worries. Starting today, Best Buy will also offer you the opportunity to reserve your iPad 2 so that you can get the one you want with the next inventory delivery.


----------



## spartanstew

Chris Blount said:


> You got a little taste of what it's like to wait in line at the Apple store. It's not just about getting the latest and greatest Apple gadget, It's also about chatting with some really great people who share the same interests. That's why people do it. I stood in line for 5 hours at the Apple store to get my iPhone 3G. It was great fun but I don't know if I would do it again.


I don't think I would enjoy talking to people whose commonality is the enjoyment of standing in line.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Chris Blount said:


> Alan Gordon said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm holding a white (wanted black, but decided that white was good enough) 16gb iPad purchased at Target.
> 
> 
> 
> Very Cool!
Click to expand...

Yep!

My bad knee acting up aside, I've been enjoying it considerably (as much as I can considering my knee). First iPad, first Apple product...

Though pretty much everything has been self-explanatory, there are some things I need to figure out still... 

~Alan


----------



## Greg Alsobrook

Chris Blount said:


> You got a little taste of what it's like to wait in line at the Apple store. It's not just about getting the latest and greatest Apple gadget, It's also about chatting with some really great people who share the same interests. That's why people do it. I stood in line for 5 hours at the Apple store to get my iPhone 3G. It was great fun but I don't know if I would do it again.





spartanstew said:


> I don't think I would enjoy talking to people whose commonality is the enjoyment of standing in line.


I think the commonality is enthusiasm in Apple products. 

Chris is right though. Standing in line at an Apple Store really is quite an experience. I've had pleasant conversation every time... and even made a couple friends who I am now friends with on Facebook.


----------



## spartanstew

Greg Alsobrook said:


> I think the commonality is enthusiasm in Apple products.


Yeah, wouldn't enjoy that either.


----------



## Alan Gordon

Chris Blount said:


> You got a little taste of what it's like to wait in line at the Apple store. It's not just about getting the latest and greatest Apple gadget, It's also about chatting with some really great people who share the same interests. That's why people do it. I stood in line for 5 hours at the Apple store to get my iPhone 3G. It was great fun but I don't know if I would do it again.


Yeah... I spent part of my time talking with a woman who was getting her second iPad, and she didn't even know what specs the second one had. 



Steve said:


> I was surprised how many folks I spoke to on line at Target were buying second iPads myself. Made me feel good about buying a first one!


LOL!! Yep.... 

~Alan


----------



## dpeters11

Greg Alsobrook said:


> For those that haven't been able to locate one yet - Best Buy just posted this on their Facebook page....


I did this yesterday. You pay $100, but they then give you a $100 gift card. You have 48 hours to pick it up when they call you, or it gets put on the floor.

Only thing is they have no idea when they get shipments, even if they get Sunday deliveries or not. But even the Apple stores don't know what they get or when. It's like Steve comes in on his magic iPad delivering a case.


----------



## Herdfan

One of my daughter's swim coaches got his Friday evening. He went to an AT&T store at 4:30 or so and there were only 3 people in line. He wanted a 3G version so it worked out well for him.


----------



## flexoffset

Went to Wal Mart at 4:45ish. No line. Waited till 5, bought 32GB wifi black iPad 2 & left. Still no line. They got 3 of each color & spec of the wi-fi models except no 64 GB as far as I could tell. 
Mine connected to 5GHz wireless N. My iPhone 4 only sees my 2.4GHz N.


----------



## jsmuga

Waiting for mine to arrive. I had the original one and sold it. For those who have had both is there a noticeable speed difference? I read an article stating there is a difference.


----------



## mutelight

I went down the street to Best Buy at 5:15PM on Friday and managed to get the white 64GB Verizon 3G I wanted.



jsmuga said:


> Waiting for mine to arrive. I had the original one and sold it. For those who have had both is there a noticeable speed difference? I read an article stating there is a difference.


You will immediately notice a differene in speed, it is quite significant.


----------



## jsmuga

mutelight said:


> I went down the street to Best Buy at 5:15PM on Friday and managed to get the white 64GB Verizon 3G I wanted.
> 
> You will immediately notice a differene in speed, it is quite significant.


Thanks; that is what I wanted to hear.


----------



## jsmuga

dpeters11 said:


> I did this yesterday. You pay $100, but they then give you a $100 gift card. You have 48 hours to pick it up when they call you, or it gets put on the floor.
> 
> Only thing is they have no idea when they get shipments, even if they get Sunday deliveries or not. But even the Apple stores don't know what they get or when. It's like Steve comes in on his magic iPad delivering a case.


I was the first one to sign up at my local store on Saturday . I am curious how long it will be before a shipment arrives at the store.


----------



## Chris Blount

mutelight said:


> You will immediately notice a differene in speed, it is quite significant.


Agree. This thing is much faster than the iPad 1.


----------



## Steve

mutelight said:


> You will immediately notice a *differene* in speed, it is quite significant.





Chris Blount said:


> Agree. This thing is much *faster* than the iPad 1.


I'm guessing the on-screen keyboard may be more finicky, tho! :lol:


----------



## ticor

After you have purchased an IPad 2, what are the monthly cost for service?


----------



## Laxguy

ticor said:


> After you have purchased an IPad 2, what are the monthly cost for service?


In my case it'd be zero.

You can go to ATT and Verizon sites for info on various plans.


----------



## mutelight

Steve said:


> I'm guessing the on-screen keyboard may be more finicky, tho! :lol:


I actually wrote that on my iPhone. :lol:


----------



## Steve

mutelight said:


> I actually wrote that on my iPhone. :lol:


Tinier on-screen buttons! I too fumble-finger my iTouch keyboard all the time. :lol: So frustrating when keying-in a hidden password.


----------



## Chris Blount

ticor said:


> After you have purchased an IPad 2, what are the monthly cost for service?


There are no required monthly costs. The iPad uses a pre-paid plan with either AT&T or Verizon. If you don't want 3G service, there is Wi-Fi onboard. Data plans for AT&T or Verizon vary in cost.


----------



## Chris Blount

Steve said:


> Tinier on-screen buttons! I too fumble-finger my iTouch keyboard all the time.


 There is no such thing as an "iTouch".  :lol:


----------



## Steve

Chris Blount said:


> There is no such thing as an "iTouch".  :lol:


Easier than tapping-out "iPod Touch, Fourth Generation"! :lol:


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Chris Blount said:


> There is no such thing as an "iTouch".  :lol:


How about the ever-popular *iOverpaid*:lol:


----------



## Chris Blount

hdtvfan0001 said:


> How about the ever-popular *iOverpaid*:lol:


Only if its not a tax write off.


----------



## Hoosier205

hdtvfan0001 said:


> How about the ever-popular *iOverpaid*:lol:


Nope, that will be your next RIM device.


----------



## spartanstew

ZING


----------



## Laxguy

hdtvfan0001 said:


> How about the ever-popular *iOverpaid*:lol:


Is that your way of telling us you've not made the leap away from the dark past?


----------



## hdtvfan0001

Laxguy said:


> Is that your way of telling us you've not made the leap away from the dark past?


Um....could be.... :shrug:

I'm actually happy for those of you getting your new iPad 2 units.

It's great that you guys are getting them and enjoying them.

Maybe some day I'll skip a house payment and get one. :lol:


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

well, my trusty old laptop just died. Hardware error with the video...

Trying to decide whether to get a new laptop or an iPad. Opinions?


----------



## dennisj00

It simply depends on what you do on the PC. If programs to substitute are available on the iPad, you may find it quite adequate.

After almost a year with the iPad, I'm using my desktop and laptop less and less.


----------



## RasputinAXP

wilbur_the_goose said:


> well, my trusty old laptop just died. Hardware error with the video...
> 
> Trying to decide whether to get a new laptop or an iPad. Opinions?


Surf webpages and light email? Tablet's fine. iPad's fine if you don't have anything you use Flash for.

Otherwise I'd be looking at a laptop or even one of the higher end netbooks. That's what I'm aiming for with the wife's next laptop.


----------



## mutelight

wilbur_the_goose said:


> well, my trusty old laptop just died. Hardware error with the video...
> 
> Trying to decide whether to get a new laptop or an iPad. Opinions?


As long as you still have some sort of a PC in the house that you can fallback on for syncing and heavier software, the iPad 2 is phenomenal for email, IMs, media, web, and just generally using it around the house or on the go.

Outside of work, I use my iPad more than my desktop and phone combined. It super slim profile, very strong battery, and instant on and off make it perfect for me. I actually sold my laptop because it was gathering dust. With the nic screen and significant speed boost, it is an absolute joy to use.

However, if that was your only PC, definitely go for the laptop as you require a PC to connect it to for setup and it can be limiting.


----------



## dpeters11

mutelight said:


> However, if that was your only PC, definitely go for the laptop as you require a PC to connect it to for setup and it can be limiting.


That's what's funny to me, Jobs called it the Post PC era. One that you need a PC to set it up and to update the OS at a minimum (unless you get it from an Apple store I guess.)


----------



## Steve

dpeters11 said:


> That's what's funny to me, Jobs called it the Post PC era. One that you need a PC to set it up and to update the OS at a minimum (unless you get it from an Apple store I guess.)


Ya, it is ironic.  Probably only a matter of time before iOS updates can be delivered OTA, tho.


----------



## dpeters11

Steve said:


> Ya, it is ironic.  Probably only a matter of time before iOS updates can be delivered OTA, tho.


It's got to be able to be done via a delta first. Even Blackberry can do it


----------



## mutelight

dpeters11 said:


> That's what's funny to me, Jobs called it the Post PC era. One that you need a PC to set it up and to update the OS at a minimum (unless you get it from an Apple store I guess.)


You have a point and it is a clever way of twisting his intent. However, as I mentioned earlier, I use my iPad far more than my computer or phone outside of work.


----------



## HDJulie

Steve said:


> Ya, it is ironic.  Probably only a matter of time before iOS updates can be delivered OTA, tho.


Not until they make them much smaller. An iOS update is the entire iOS so the average is around 400MB & is over 600MB for the iPhone 4 & iPad.


----------



## Steve

HDJulie said:


> Not until they make them much smaller. An iOS update is the entire iOS so the average is around 400MB & is over 600MB for the iPhone 4 & iPad.


Agree. As *depters *pointed out, would be much smarter if they could break the updates up into smaller pieces, especially for 3G networks.

That said, with a just a decent home wireless "G" network connection (e.g., 15mbps of actual throughput), you could download 500 MB in 4-5 minutes. Not the end of the world. They'd have to make sure you're plugged in, tho, so as not to lose power during the process.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I would argue that it is the Post-PC era. Yes, a PC is still important for managing your library, updating, etc. But I think that we've reached the point where the PC is a fairly stable appliance and it's not driving technology the way that mobile devices are. That's what I take "Post PC era" to mean.


----------



## Laxguy

Well, "post PC" could mean Macs are finally gaining market share! 

Charlie Rose (last night was when it was recorded by my son- think it might have been yesterdays' installment) interviewed Walter Mossberg and another guy from The Times and it was pointed out that iPads have already cut into laptop sales. 

I can't see the iPad being the only computer—or "computer-like" if you prefer—in one's home. But downloading even a full operating system on home WiFi isn't a biggie. If I didn't already have a couple of good laptops, I wouldn't get one to supplement my home computer- a desktop iMac- but I'd miss the capabilities for photo processing on a trip.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I'm not saying it's going to be the only computer in the home. But it will be the device that is most interesting, most exciting, and most commonly used. Instead of tablet development being driven by PC compatibility, future PC developments will have to take the tablet into account. 

There was a time where the real question for a PC purchaser was "will it run Lotus 1-2-3?" That was replaced by "Will it run Windows?" and I'd submit that the next major criterion will be, "Will play nice with tablets?"


----------



## HDJulie

Steve said:


> Agree. As *depters *pointed out, would be much smarter if they could break the updates up into smaller pieces, especially for 3G networks.
> 
> That said, with a just a decent home wireless "G" network connection (e.g., 15mbps of actual throughput), you could download 500 MB in 4-5 minutes. Not the end of the world. They'd have to make sure you're plugged in, tho, so as not to lose power during the process.


Even so, if you are talking about 3G, there are data limits. If you have only a 250MB plan, then downloading the update would make you go over.


----------



## raott

Stuart Sweet said:


> I'm not saying it's going to be the only computer in the home. But it will be the device that is most interesting, most exciting, and most commonly used. Instead of tablet development being driven by PC compatibility, future PC developments will have to take the tablet into account.
> 
> There was a time where the real question for a PC purchaser was "will it run Lotus 1-2-3?" That was replaced by "Will it run Windows?" and I'd submit that the next major criterion will be, "Will play nice with tablets?"


Which is why Android will eventually overtake Apple, even given the Ipad head start. Steve Jobs doesn't like to play nice with anybody and it is his way or no way. See: lack of USB, lack of flash and lack of a file system.


----------



## Laxguy

HDJulie said:


> Even so, if you are talking about 3G, there are data limits. If you have only a 250MB plan, then downloading the update would make you go over.


Why would one EVER try a huge d/l on 3G? Not just going over some plans MB wise, but it takes too long.


----------



## Laxguy

raott said:


> Which is why Android will eventually overtake Apple, even given the Ipad head start. Steve Jobs doesn't like to play nice with anybody and it is his way or no way. See: lack of USB, lack of flash and lack of a file system.


Flash is a cpu waster, and was way over used for simple videos and images. That's changing, anyhow, and what critical Flash items are there?

File system could be changed in a 'flash' :lol: of the ROM.

USB? Lack of? What is USB critical for on an iPad?

Finally, I don't disagree that Android pads will in the aggregate over take iPads due to the sheer number of players (80 models coming!) and price-conscious shoppers, late adopters, etc, getting in the game.

As to overtaking in quality, though, not real soon.


----------



## raott

Laxguy said:


> Flash is a cpu waster, and was way over used for simple videos and images. That's changing, anyhow, and what critical Flash items are there?
> 
> File system could be changed in a 'flash' :lol: of the ROM.
> 
> USB? Lack of? What is USB critical for on an iPad?
> 
> Finally, I don't disagree that Android pads will in the aggregate over take iPads due to the sheer number of players (80 models coming!) and price-conscious shoppers, late adopters, etc, getting in the game.
> 
> As to overtaking in quality, though, not real soon.


Flash - because many sites still use it and you are not getting the full internet experience. I don't care as an end user if it is a CPU waster.

USB - to move files to the file system, oh crap, that's right, the IPAD doesn't have a file system. So, first move to Itunes, then sync with computer, then have access to the file.


----------



## dennisj00

I agree USB is a non issue. . . I can transfer via wifi / Goodreader documents, videos or music faster than copying them to USB, moving it and copying back to the destination machine.

And see which OS has to have malware protection first!


----------



## PatentBoy

raott said:


> Flash - because many sites still use it and you are not *getting the full internet experience*.


Do you work for Adobe? What exactly is the "full internet experience" and why do we need flash to "get" it?



raott said:


> USB - to move files to the file system, oh crap, that's right, the IPAD doesn't have a file system. So, first move to Itunes, then sync with computer, then have access to the file.


Apple mentioned AirDrop recently as a method of moving files from one device to another over WiFi. That's the way to do it anyway. Why do we need to be wired to transfer files? You could be using dropBox right now...


----------



## dennisj00

The file system is a non issue also. . . the average PC user doesn't understand the file system that's been around since the original DOS versions!

While most posters here might understand file systems and be able to write batch files in their sleep, most users want to click on an application, use a file and save the data.

Which is exactly what the iPad file system does.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

FWIW, I went with the new laptop. Bought a nice Intel i3 Win7, 64-bit, 15.5" screen, Sony at the Sony Outlet for < $500. It rocks, plus I can touch-type on it!


----------



## dpeters11

raott said:


> Flash - because many sites still use it and you are not getting the full internet experience. I don't care as an end user if it is a CPU waster.


If the full Internet experience is flash based ads and Farmville, they can keep it.

Stuff is slowly migrating over to HTML5 anyway.


----------



## Laxguy

dpeters11 said:


> If the full Internet experience is flash based ads and Farmville, they can keep it.
> 
> Stuff is slowly migrating over to HTML5 anyway.


And too many plain videos were encased in Flash.......

It does make a diff as to cpu cycles when you're on battery power. Desktops, no, laptops, not so much.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Well, I heard competing stories today. The first is that if you ordered your iPad2 very early, it's on the truck. The second is that there may be further delays because Japanese manufacturers have stopped production to check for damage to their plants.


----------



## Chris Blount

Flash is really not an issue on the iPad. Developers has stepped up and created some excellent apps to display Flash content. One app is called iswifter.


----------



## Chris Blount

wilbur_the_goose said:


> FWIW, I went with the new laptop. Bought a nice Intel i3 Win7, 64-bit, 15.5" screen, Sony at the Sony Outlet for < $500. It rocks, plus I can touch-type on it!


Congrats! Sounds like a nice laptop.


----------



## davemayo

I waited in line for about 2 hours on Friday night at my local Apple store. Although they sold out of most of the 3G models before I got in the door, I only wanted a black 64GB wifi. I got mine no problem. IMHO, the iPad2 blows away my iPad1.


----------



## dpeters11

Stuart Sweet said:


> Well, I heard competing stories today. The first is that if you ordered your iPad2 very early, it's on the truck. The second is that there may be further delays because Japanese manufacturers have stopped production to check for damage to their plants.


From what I understand, a lot of Flash memory is made in Japan, and while the plants themselves were not near the areas that were affected by the quake and tsunami, the power issues are affecting them. The question is how much of a stockpile of memory do places like Foxconn have?


----------



## itzme

For those who want to compare the old with the new, speed-wise and side by side, I found this video.

As a non-owner of either (yet) I'm starting wonder if I shouldn't be thinking _used _ or version 1 to save some bucks.


----------



## HDJulie

itzme said:


> For those who want to compare the old with the new, speed-wise and side by side, I found this video.
> 
> As a non-owner of either (yet) I'm starting wonder if I shouldn't be thinking _used _ or version 1 to save some bucks.


Used or version 1 is definitely a great option for anyone not wanting or needing to spend $500 for the iPad2. My husband got my iPad original & loves it. He had no need for the increased speed, better processor, or cameras.


----------



## Chris Blount

itzme said:


> For those who want to compare the old with the new, speed-wise and side by side, I found this video.
> 
> As a non-owner of either (yet) I'm starting wonder if I shouldn't be thinking _used _ or version 1 to save some bucks.


I have both. About the only real advantages in the iPad 2 is the speed, thickness and front and back cameras. If you can live without those, the iPad 1 is for you. They are cheap these days.


----------



## HDJulie

How cheap & where? If a 16GB WiFi gets down to $250 from a store, I'd consider getting another as a gift for my sister.


----------



## Steve

itzme said:


> For those who want to compare the old with the new, speed-wise and side by side, I found this video.
> 
> As a non-owner of either (yet) I'm starting wonder if I shouldn't be thinking _used _ or version 1 to save some bucks.


If I was going that route, I'd opt for a new $399 V1, if they're still available. If the pre-owned iPad was heavily used, you don't know what state the battery may be in. I think if it's less than a year old, you can buy Applecare for it, but that extra $80 may also be the difference between a new V1 and a used one. Just my .02.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I know Target is offering iPad 1's at $100 lower than original prices for the entire line. It's not enticing right now, but if another few weeks go by...


----------



## mutelight

So last night my friend was using FaceTime on my iPad when it fell. This is the result:









I arranged a time at the Apple store to bring it in and have it assessed. The employee at the store said, "You must've been devastated!". He said he would be back in a few minutes and went into the back. He walked out with a brand new shrink wrapped iPad 2, placed a service slip in front of me and said, "I know how awful this must have been, we want to offer you a complimentary replacement.". I didn't even buy it from an Apple store, rather at Best Buy, didn't have my receipt or the box.

Absolutely *amazing* service.


----------



## Steve

mutelight said:


> So last night my friend was using FaceTime on my iPad when it fell. This is the result: [...]
> 
> I arranged a time at the Apple store to bring it in and have it assessed. The employee at the store said, "You must've been devastated!". He said he would be back in a few minutes and went into the back. He walked out with a brand new shrink wrapped iPad 2, placed a service slip in front of me and said, "I know how awful this must have been, we want to offer you a complimentary replacement.". I didn't even buy it from an Apple store, rather at Best Buy, didn't have my receipt or the box.
> 
> Absolutely *amazing* service.


Great story. Kudo's to Apple for caring about their customers!


----------



## inkahauts

Say what you want, but I'll pay more for apple products simply because they still care about servicing the customer.


----------



## mutelight

Steve said:


> Great story. Kudo's to Apple for caring about their customers!


Absolutely, their customer service is top notch. When I had an iPhone 3GS, there was a hairline fracture by the dock connector, I brought it into the Apple store, they exchanged it for a brand new one, right there on the spot.



inkahauts said:


> Say what you want, but I'll pay more for apple products simply because they still care about servicing the customer.


Completely agree! My dad had the first iPod Classic which would no longer hold a charge, it was completely out of warranty, they offered him a brand new one for $50.


----------



## sigma1914

Apple and Oppo are the two best customer service companies I've ever dealt with. I don't own any Apple stuff, but had to deal with them for my father.


----------



## Chris Blount

A lot of people put Apple down for their products being too expensive. Could be but personally I don't mind paying the "Apple tax". My daughter dropped her phone and broke the screen and after a few minutes at the Apple store, she walked out with a replacement phone. No hassle at all.


----------



## MartyS

When I bought my iPhone 3GS I was having some trouble with the battery. It was only lasting about 4 hours with minimal use. I was out of town and stopped by an Apple store in the Chicago suburbs. 

The tech put the phone on a computer and said yeah, you have a very bad battery. He went in the back and brought out a new 32g iPhone 3GS (mine was a 16g) and replaced the phone on the spot... no questions asked and didn't charge me for the extra 16g, since he didn't have any 16g iPhones in stock.

Then he transferred everything from my old one to my new one and I was gone on my merry way in about 25 minutes.

Yeah, I'll pay more for Apple products for 2 things... the service, and people who actually know what they're talking about in the stores.


----------



## raott

Chris Blount said:


> A lot of people put Apple down for their products being too expensive. Could be but personally I don't mind paying the "Apple tax". My daughter dropped her phone and broke the screen and after a few minutes at the Apple store, she walked out with a replacement phone. No hassle at all.


And on the flip side, friend's Iphone gets wet accidently, goes to Apple store and is required to buy a new phone. The Apple Tax didn't cover that one.


----------



## tcusta00

"raott" said:


> And on the flip side, friend's Iphone gets wet accidently, goes to Apple store and is required to buy a new phone. The Apple Tax didn't cover that one.


It's definitely a discretionary decision on the part of the employee faced with it, yes.


----------



## Phil T

raott said:


> And on the flip side, friend's Iphone gets wet accidently, goes to Apple store and is required to buy a new phone. The Apple Tax didn't cover that one.


When was this?

Last year my daughter was having trouble with her I phone. The store genius said her moisture sensors were tripped and he could not do anything. About a week later the store manager called me and said to bring it back in. He said Apple had changed their procedures and he replaced her phone. They must have tracked me as an unhappy camper and called and made it right.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

What I'm taking away from this is, Apple has iPad 2s in the back, they're not selling them.


----------



## dpeters11

Stuart Sweet said:


> What I'm taking away from this is, Apple has iPad 2s in the back, they're not selling them.


Based on their current iPad 2 policy, it's fairly likely. Any shipments they get in a day are not sold until the next morning, generally an hour before they normally open. That's why it's possible to show up at an Apple store at 4am on a Sunday and at 11am or so, walk out with an iPad.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

inkahauts said:


> Say what you want, but I'll pay more for apple products simply because they still care about servicing the customer.


Depends what part of Apple you're working with. Try having a problem with your iTunes account... Hundreds (probably thousands) of iTunes customers have had their credit card numbers stolen from iTunes. Apple couldn't have cared less when I called.


----------



## mutelight

dpeters11 said:


> Based on their current iPad 2 policy, it's fairly likely. Any shipments they get in a day are not sold until the next morning, generally an hour before they normally open. That's why it's possible to show up at an Apple store at 4am on a Sunday and at 11am or so, walk out with an iPad.


This is indeed correct. The guy that exchanged it for me confirmed this.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

how would they sell something before they open?


----------



## mutelight

wilbur_the_goose said:


> how would they sell something before they open?


They have people lined up, they let those in who ar soley interested in buying an iPad an hour early. Tada :lol:


----------



## dpeters11

Right. Their store hours don't officially change, still 10am M-S. But they want to get the iPad crowds out by the time regular customers come in so that they can give them the attention they need. It is a pretty good system overall.


----------



## Stuart Sweet

I don't know... again I see that iPad2s are headed all over the world and my local stores just don't have any. Maybe I should start a thread complaining at every apple forum I can find.


----------



## Laxguy

Stuart Sweet said:


> I don't know... again I see that iPad2s are headed all over the world and my local stores just don't have any. Maybe I should start a thread complaining at every apple forum I can find.


Go for it!  I got notice a few days ago from Apple that the cover to the 'Pad 2 had been shipped.... big whoops, as it was clear the iPad itself was weeks away. I also have a $100 gift card from Best Buy representing my 'pre-order'- only 108 people ahead of me, a week and a day ago.... I'll just see it when I see it.

Hmmmm, now in which Apple forums could I upset the most people?


----------



## tcusta00

Laxguy said:


> Go for it!  I got notice a few days ago from Apple that the cover to the 'Pad 2 had been shipped.... big whoops, as it was clear the iPad itself was weeks away. I also have a $100 gift card from Best Buy representing my 'pre-order'- only 108 people ahead of me, a week and a day ago.... I'll just see it when I see it.
> 
> Hmmmm, now in which Apple forums could I upset the most people?


:lol: I'm sure the threads have already been started. Go pile on. I do find it odd that the supply has been so "odd". My Walmart on release day didn't have any, and the other Walmart on the other side of town had just a handful (of which we got two). I would have bought more but they had a 1-per-person policy and they don't count kids (we had two with us) as paying customers. Go figure. :shrug:


----------



## Karen

It looks like the Asian Tour is over for mine and it "might" be landing in Anchorage in less than an hour. I can hardly wait for it to be delivered tomorrow!


----------



## tcusta00

Karen said:


> It looks like the Asian Tour is over


!rolling


----------



## Stuart Sweet

Now you're making me want to stop at Best Buy on the way home just on the "off chance."


----------



## HDJulie

I had a reservation at Best Buy that came in today. When I was there picking it up, I heard them say they had some 3G's available. A friend had been waiting for the AT&T model so I called & asked if I should grab one. He was jazzed, his kids were jazzed (they get more time with the old one now  ) & I got to get the reward points since I paid for it & then he wrote me a check. Was a great win all around. The one I had reserved I sent to my brother-in-law who will give his original to his wife (my sister). Again, I got the reward points & will be reimbursed before the week is out.


----------



## HDJulie

HDJulie said:


> How cheap & where? If a 16GB WiFi gets down to $250 from a store, I'd consider getting another as a gift for my sister.


Just found that Verizon has the 16GB original for $299.


----------



## wilbur_the_goose

^^^
+$30/month for the data plan. No thanks.


----------



## dennisj00

The data plan isn't required.


----------



## mutelight

wilbur_the_goose said:


> ^^^
> +$30/month for the data plan. No thanks.


As mentioned, the data plan is not required and they have a $20 plan.


----------

